# 10'' Miter Saw?



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

For home use a 10 inch double bevel sliding Miter Saw would
work for most folks. Here is one picked Best on *Amazon*

For a *lot* less money if you can work around a single bevel,
here is one I would not be afraid to buy from HFT


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a hitachi 10'' compound miter saw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if its a slider yes.. if not youll be very limited to what you can cut


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Its not a sider. I am looking at upgrading to a DeWalt 12'' 705 Miter Saw off E-bay.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That will do the majority of the average trim----so start saving up for a 12"---the 12" is best for nested crown molding (upside down and held by crown stops,against the fence--

or taller base moldings cut against the fence----It is much faster to cut any molding against the fence rather than laying on the bed---tilting the entire head--trying to read the angle s--and flipping the moldings back and fourth really slows down the job.

When you are looking for a 12" saw---look and see what height moldings it will cut against the fence---


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought a 12'' would be better.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A reguler non sliding saw will not cut things like laminite flooring, a 2 X 8, a stair tread.
I bought one and took it back the same day and bought a 12". That's was 10 years ago at least and it still works fine.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

CJ It's nice to have a big one and your small one----the big ones are expensive and easy to knock out of alignment---so bringing one to a rough job is to be avoided--beat up the 10" saw--save the 12" one for jobs that require it.

I have two 12" saws----a Delta that is my precision cutter---a real good saw---and a Delta 714 slider--
a good all around saw and not so expensive that I worry about beating it up---


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

What do you think about the DeWalt 12'' 705? I saw a Made in USA model on E-Bay.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The 716 dewalt is a better choice--it has the motor on top so it will cut much taller base molding against the fence-----

Dewalt saws are fine every day saws, with an affordable price tag---they do have a short life compared to some others, due to light weight motor bearings.

A good tool for the price----but if a big budget exists there are better---

I've owned Bosch---Delta --and two DeWalts---


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a DW708 Dewalt slider and a Hitachi 10 inch. I love the DW708 it is just a fantastic accurate saw. Some of the Dewalt saws are made in China and have too much slop in them to suit me. I don't think they make the DW708 anymore and that is a shame. Stay away from Harbor Freight and Ryobi, unless they are making them better now days they aren't very good saws. I had a Ryobi mitersaw used it one month, it still ran well but it didn't cut anything accurately, I gave it away.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats why I am looking at getting a DeWalt 12'' 705 Made in USA model.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

CJIII said:


> Thats why I am looking at getting a DeWalt 12'' 705 Made in USA model.


CJ, you do know the 705 isn't a slider don't you?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

a 12" non slider is perfectly fine for trim,, just a 10" limits you greatly. 

i own a bosch 12" right now which i can do just about everything for a trim package except for cutting closet shelves, then i use the company dewalt 12" slider

i use to have a hitachi 10" compound mitre.. it was fine for small baseboard and casings. but i couldnt do crown with it.. after my first crown job on my own where i had to borrow a saw i upgraded to the bosch..


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes I know!


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats what I am afraid, my little 10'' wont cut it.


----------

